# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  Pms

## tui_man2

Can't open or reply to pms? 
Can read them in email when they come in  but can't open them on computer or my phone tablet etc

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## res

I have had no problem today on a iPhone using tapatalk,both before and after you posted

----------


## veitnamcam

Fortunately the wife doesn't seem to get pms, which is good because some previous girlfriends I just had to leave for a week or more and come back when she was sane ! :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

> Fortunately the wife doesn't seem to get pms, which is good because some previous girlfriends I just had to leave for a week or more and come back when she was sane !
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


That's a good thing ! I can only imagine you would have shot a few deer over those weeks  :Wink:

----------

